# can anyone ID this fish?



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

ID this fish?


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

It's a Unicorn Leatherjacket Filefish

http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Aluterus-monoceros.html


John


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll go out on a limb...I'd call it a Filefish. 

"The filefish family contains approximately 107 species in 26 genera. Filefish are closely related to the triggerfish, pufferfish and trunkfish. Their laterally compressed bodies and rough, sandpapery skin inspired the filefish's common name; it is said that dried filefish skin was once used to finish wooden boats."

I catch them at Bob Sikes around the pilings. They eat crustaceans, among other things. Big time bait thieves!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Unicorn filefish


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Unique catch for sure.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

It's a Fugly Fish!


----------

